# Page style instrumental



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok for starters, I thought there was a spot for member vids and music. I was playing some slide in open D today and came up with this little piece. Apologize for phone being too close to guitar.


----------



## epi 'sildo (Jan 7, 2017)

nice. at the end i could hear that's the way.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Some very nice chord voicings in there!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks folks. You stumble upon some interesting voicing a when in open tunings that is for sure. I noticed how much that part sounds like that's the way as well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Has a Tea Party vibe to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

I like.
A little hard on the strings every now n' then.



fretzel said:


> I thought there was a spot for member vids and music.


The fourth section. Canadian Corner.
The Band Lounge (Members Wanted, Performance Vids)


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I like.
> A little hard on the strings every now n' then.
> 
> 
> ...



The iPhone was too close. 

Thanks for reminding. I did stumble upon it again about a week or so ago. Hopefully I will remember when I go to post something there again. LOL


----------

